# Old School



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

This picture was taken off of Monroe Michigan on Feb. 8 I959
A Toledo Blade photo


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Nice stuff. They obviously liked large holes to fish out of! Probably 'cause they had to spud them.
Wonder if that's a blue pike in the second photo?


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Really cool!


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

Yea, cool. love old photos


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Awesome I love those pics.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Great seeing the pictures,thanks for posting them


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

This is great!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Love'em


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

anyone ever drive their pickup out on the ice, we found 20" on erie a couple years back?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

In 2104 we parked our trucks on the ice in front of the Catawba launch ramp. I have never actually driven my truck out on the ice. I like my truck and don't want to watch it sink into the abyss


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I seriously considered my old ranger back in 14 on doing it......we didnt drill anywhere under 25" of ice for a few weeks.....a gutted geo tracker or something along those lines would be perfect! I seen a Sno Bear launch of out crane creek and that thing took off and hauled assssss out onto the ice! Those things are legit if they werent so expensive!


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

I can't remember what year it was, 10+ years ago, my 1st time on erie ice fishing. There was a big farm stake bed truck hauling people out, trucks parked all over the ice, I even seen a motor home out there. It was like -15° that morning, I've never been so cold in my life, and didn't catch a fish. 2013 was the 2nd time out, much better results, and the hook was set. I'm in for life now.


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

That is pretty neat I like looking back on any older pictures of any outdoor activities . Can you imagine if they could see what we have today ? Well I know some of us have SEEN a lot of changes already . Just like the TRAPPING activities , or methods and tools today . I hope everyone else is teaching the younger generation the tips & tricks of the trade of what WE ALL LOVE TO DO ! Im doing that with my TRAPPING . So PLEASE pass on your tradition of what you love to do .


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

TRAPPERBECK said:


> That is pretty neat I like looking back on any older pictures of any outdoor activities . *Can you imagine if they could see what we have today ? Well I know some of us have SEEN a lot of changes already* . Just like the TRAPPING activities , or methods and tools today . I hope everyone else is teaching the younger generation the tips & tricks of the trade of what WE ALL LOVE TO DO ! Im doing that with my TRAPPING . So PLEASE pass on your tradition of what you love to do .



LOL,,,, funny you should say that!
MY ice fishing friend, just send me some links to some items that HE wants ME to buy for OUR up-coming season! I told HIM to save that money that HE blows on LOTTO tickets,,,, & MAKE THE FLIP'N PAYMENTS!!!
*
Kinda NEW stuff,,, check it out; 
Programmable Jigging machine (@$450e + $110 dry cell battery,, EACH!)*










*Here's the 'SHANTY' HE wants!
Ya know what,,,, He can buy it,,, I'll tow it to the lake,,,, & then HE CAN GET IT OUT THERE!
I'm not putting my Mega cab out on ANY ice!*
The Yetti;
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=yetti+fish+house

The Boss;




*
BTW Trapperbeck,,,, I still BUILD & handout home-made maple branch sling shots,,,,, AFTER some heavy duty safety instruction!
THAT'S how I got my start,,,,,, 
There wasn't a marble, BB, ball bearing or 1/4" NUT left in my dad's garage!
Like, Pass-it-on. ;>)*


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

WOW WHAT A RIG & glad to hear that !


----------

